# Καναρίνια > Φροντίδα - Κλουβιά -  Αξεσουάρ >  Υλικά για κλούβα..

## tasos-mo

Επειδη παρατηρησα οτι τις τελευταιες μερες οι φιλοι μας με τις  κατασκευες τους μας εχουν κινησει το ενδιαφερον με το παραπανω.θα  προτεινα εδω να καταθεση ο καθενας πληροφοριες και συμβουλες απο  προσωπικη εμπειρια αλλα και απο συλλογη οποιασδηποτε πηγης,για το ποια  υλικα μπορουμε να χρησημοποιησουμε για τις κατασκευες μας εφοσον απ'οτι  διαβασα υπαρχει μεγαλο ενδιαφερον προς αυτον τον τομεα.Δηλαδη ποια υλικα βλαπτουν τα πτηνα μας αλλα και αν καποια που πιθανον θα  χρησημοποιηθουν,σαν πιο εμπειροι αλλα και παθοντες να δωσουμε τα φωτα  μας με καποια tips για να μην την πατησουν και οι επομενοι.(Αν η ομαδα  διαχειρησης κρινη οτι δεν ειναι χρησιμο το θεμα ας πραξει  αναλογα).Νομιζω ειναι μεγαλο θεμα ξεκινοντας απο τον  σκελετο..πλεγμα..πατηθρες..τ  α'ι'στρες..ποτιστρες..πορτες  ..κτλ(για υλικα  αλλα και πως να τοποθετηθουν για να μην κανουμε την ζωη των πτηνων μας  αλλα ουτε την δικη μας πιο δυσκολη).
  Και ξεκινω, επειδη πιστευω το  ξυλο αν και αισθητικα ειναι μακραν το καλυτερο δεν το προτιμω για τους  εξης λογους, παρα πολυ δυσκολο στο καθαρισμα αλλα και πολυ ευκολη η  δημιουργεια προβληματων στο κουμασι μας λογο παρασιτων ή ψειρων κτλ που  πολλαπλασιαζονται με ραγδεους ρυθμους σε αυτο.Και σαν επεκταση οταν την  πατησουμε και μετα ακομα πιο μεγαλη και χρονοβορα ειναι η διαδικασια για την απολυμανση της ξυλινης κλουβας..οποτε για μενα το πιο καλο υλικο  για τον σκελετο της κλουβας ειναι το σιδερο (και δει το ντεξιον) και  λογο ευκολιας ως προς τον καθαρισμο του,αλλα και λογο χρηστικοτητας του  επειδη το σχημα γωνιας που εχει βοηθαει σε θεματα οπως τοποθετησης  ταψιου για πατο αλλα και ευκολιας στην χρηση του οσο και να μην πιανουν  τα χερια σου κτλ.
   Ας παρει σειρα ο επομενος κανοντας βεβαια και  μια ερωτηση.Σκεφτομαι στην επομενη κατασκευη μου κατι παρομοιο με του  φιλου Δημητρη(mitsman) για λογους οικονομιας αλλα και πειραματισμου ενω  θα εβαζα ντεξιον να χρησημοποιησω χαλκοσωληνες(Φ18 αν δεν κανω λαθος)που τις εχω σε  περισευμα απο εναν γνωστο μου..Υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα με  τον χαλκο??? Γνωριζει καποιος κατι?? Εχω την αισθηση πως δεν βλαπτει  εφοσον δεν βλαπτει και μας..

----------


## jk21

καλυτερο υλικο μακραν ολων ειτε λογω βαρους ,ειτε λογω οτι δεν σκουριαζει  ,ειτε γιατι ειναι και ομορφο αν το παρει καποιος λευκο με ηλεκτροστατικη βαφη ετοιμο ,ειναι το αλουμινιο !

αποδεκτος ο σιδηρος αν ειναι γαλβανισμενος ,ομως θελει βαψιμο και ειναι και βαρυς 

δεν προτεινω το ξυλο παρα μονο για εξωτερικη της κλουβας κατασκευη πχ οπως η περγκολα του βασιλη

ο χαλκος σκουριαζει πανευκολα και τα οξειδια του ειναι και επικινδυνα .ξεχνα τον !!!

πατηθρες ξυλινες ή με σχοινι (καραβοσχοινο )  .για ιθαγενη ιδανικες οι κατασκευασμενες απο φυσικο ξυλο πχ ευκαλυπτου σε διαφορα σχηματα 

ταιστρα  καποια σαν και αυτες με την πανω καλυτερη για μενα  ,αν μιλαμε για κλουβα πτησης με αρκετα πουλια .την ιδια 2 θεσεων αν μιλαμε για ζευγαρι 

ποτιστρες  καποιες σαν και αυτες  σε συνδιασμο με απλη

----------


## tasos-mo

Δηλαδη χαλκος ακυρο..καθως και το αλουμινιο λογο τιμης οποτε γυρναμε στο  πολυφορεμενο και αξιοπιστο ντεξιον..τις ταιστρες συμφωνω  αν και πρεπει  γρηγορα να φτιαξω τον καθαριστη σπορων συμφωνα με τα σχεδια που  υπαρχουν στο φορουμ γιατι πολυ τροφη παει χαμενη. αλλα για τις ποτιστρες  με μπιλια δεν τις πολυεμπιστευομαι και δεν τις χρησημοποιοω  καθολου.Δημητρη στις κλουβες πτησης καθως και στις  ζευγαρωστρες(1Χ0.5Χ0.5) τι υλικο χρησημοποιεις στα ταψια..???Ενας  ξαδερφος βαζει αμμο υγειας για πουλια αλλα επειδη δεν συμφερει να την  ανανεωνει γιατι μιλαμε για μεγαλη ποσοτητα την περναει απο ενα κοσκινο  και την ξανατοποθετη..πως το βλεπεις..???

----------


## jk21

τις ποτιστρες μπιλιας να τις εχεις παραλληλα με κανονικες .

εισαι απο δραμα και ρωτας τι υλικο να βαλεις στους πατους; διαβασε απο εδω και κατω 

*Προτεινόμενα υλικά για τους πάτους των κλουβιών*δες εδω 

http://www.google.gr/search?hl=el&cp...OZG4hAfe38zMDQ

εκει πανω και στα βουνα της ροδοπης γινεται κυριως η παραγωγη τους για ελλαδα

----------


## tasos-mo

Να μου επιτρεψετε να κρατησω της αμφιβολιες μου για το πελετ....Επειδη ειμαστε κλασικοι Ελληνες και ποσο μαλλον σε περιοδο κρισης(μπρος στος κερδος τα παντα γινονται μας εχει δειξει η ιστορια,τι μου λεει οτι στον πολτο τις οξιας δεν προσθετουν οι αγαπητοι ''επαγγελματιες'' και φιρα..με αποτελεσμα να βαλω στα πουλακια μου πελετ με βερνικια,ρετσινι και οτι αλλο μπορουν να φανταστουν οι κυριοι )..δεν θα εβαζα πελετ στα καμαρια μου σε καμια τον περιπτωσεων.αμμο και παλι αμμο..Καλυτερα ενα προιον που παραγεται για ζωντανα παρα κατι που παραγεται για καυση..

----------


## jk21

ενα προιον που παραγεται για καυση αν εχει τετοια που λες βγαζει καυσαερια ορατα και καταστρεφει καυστηρες.δεν νομιζω να τους συμφερει .δεν αποκλειω τιποτα αλλα σε μενα τουλαχιστον ειναι οκ

η αμμος παραγεται για γατες για να μπαινει σε ενα ταψακι που κανουν την αναγκη τους και δεν ειναι (κατα την γνωμη μου ) για μεγαλες επιφανειες που πετουν απο πανω και σηκωνουν σκονη πουλια .εχω κανει χρηση καποια στιγμη και εβρισκα καθε τοσο ποσοτητες τριμμενης εκτος κλουβας ...

----------


## tasos-mo

Σε επειπεδο καυσης δεν υπαρχει προβλημα γιατι μιλαμε για ποσοτητες  μικρες πχ. στους 10 τονους οξιας 1τονος φιρα(που σημαινει στην παραγωγη  10% και στην συνεχεια στο τσουβαλακι που θα παρεις ακομα λιγοτερο το  ποσοστο)δεν εχεις προβλημα στον καυστηρα γιατι με τις θερμοκρασιες που  αναπτησονται εκει αυτη η ποσοτητα δεν επιρεαζει το πολυ να βρεις την  σταχτη ελαχιστα διαφορετικη αποτι συνηθως. ενω το 10%  στον οργανισμο  των πουλιων(που ειναι μερικα γραμμαρια) ειναι απλα θανατηφορος.Και η  αμμος ακυρη ,τι κανουμε τοτε Δημητρη..???Ξανα στα παλια στην κλασικη  εφημεριδα για να ενημερωνονται κιολας..(εννοειται κανω πλακα)..το οτι  λερωνει γιατι γεμιζει παντου, συμφωνω αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι βλαπτει..Εσυ  χρησημοποιεις αποκλειστικα πελετ..σε ολες τις κλουβες σου και μονο αυτο.

----------


## jk21

δεν ξερω για ανοιχτο χωρο αλλα σκονη που σηκωνεται σε κλειστο χωρο σιγουρα δημιοιυργει αναπνευστικο μονιμο και μετα τρεχουμε και ψαχνουμε για ακαρεα ... 
αν ρωτας (δεν βλεπω ερωτηματικο αλλα υποθετω ) ναι εχω παντου pellet .θεωρω επισης πολυ καλο αν αλλαζει συχνα ,το χαρτι κουζινας (λευκο ) επειδη ειναι απορροφητικο και το Α4 - Α3 αν αλλαζει σιγουρα καθε μερα ομως .εννοειται σε αναλογου μεγεθους κλουβια .σε κλουβες τα pellet για μενα ειναι οκ .ακομη και χημικα να εχουν ,που δεν νομιζω ,τα πουλια απλα παιζουν μαζι τους δεν εχω δει (δεν το αποκλειω ) να τρωνε κιολας

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλησπέρα παιδιά .Και εγώ πέλετ βάζω στα κλουβιά απλά βάζω πριν στον πάτο εφημερίδα σε περίπτωση που το μετακινήσουν να μην μείνει άδειο εκεί το μέρος.Το μόνο που με προβλημάτισε είναι ότι, επειδή λόγω κρίσης εκμεταλλεύεσαι το κάθε τι και εμένα ένας φίλος μου χάρισε δύο τσουβάλια,εάν υπάρχουν και σε μικρότερη διάμετρο δηλαδή αυτά που μου έδωσε και χρησιμοποιώ είναι σαν τσιγάρο, άμα προς την εποχή που θα εξαντλούνται κάνω έρευνα και βρω και πιο ψιλά (σαν τσιγάρο σλιμ) ποιος στην χάρη μου. Κατά τα λοιπά δεν λερώνει ,δεν βρομίζει μέσα εύκολα λόγω του ακανόνιστου σχήματός του σαν στρώση,δεν μυρίζει ακόμα και σε αλλαγή κάθε δεκαήμερο .Τώρα για να σας δώσω με παράδειγμα τι εννοώ :πέντε καναρίνια άρρενες,ήτοι πέντε κλουβιά - εξωτερικά  -2 c  και χειρότερα θερμοκρασία (νύχτα) -τα πουλιά μέσα δίπλα από το τραπέζι μας περίπου ενάμισι μέτρο και εάν σας κλείσω τα μάτια δεν θα καταλάβετε ότι υπάρχουν κλουβιά με πουλιά (τουλάχιστον με την οσμή γιατί κατά τα άλλα ....).

----------


## Καρολίνα

Περί χαλκού ο λόγος.... 

http://www.copper.org.gr/contents.as...79&category=63

οπότε... τί;

----------


## jk21

δειχνει να εχει αποτελεσματα αντιμικροβιακα ,αλλα μηπως εχει μια ειδικη επεξεργασια για να μην σκουριαζει; ο χαλκος σκουριαζει ευκολα και γινεται τοξικος .... για κοιτα να μαθεις περισσοτερο στο << επιστημης υλικων >> (ξερεις εσυ ... )

----------


## Καρολίνα

> δειχνει να εχει αποτελεσματα αντιμικροβιακα ,αλλα μηπως εχει μια ειδικη επεξεργασια για να μην σκουριαζει; ο χαλκος σκουριαζει ευκολα και γινεται τοξικος .... για κοιτα να μαθεις περισσοτερο στο << επιστημης υλικων >> (ξερεις εσυ ... )



χαχαχααχχα έγινε! (μόλις βρω ευκαιρία - διότι αυτή την περίοδο... πήζουμε (κι ας το "σκάω" εγώ εδώ  :: ). "ξέρεις εσύ...."

----------


## gianniskilkis

Δημήτρη νομίζω αυτή του την ιδιότητα εκμεταλλεύτηκαν ,να σκουριάζει ή καλύτερα να παράγει ένα οξείδιο (πρασινίλα) ,  επειδή είναι πολύ τοξική και σκοτώνει και τα βακτήρια...

----------


## jk21

αν ειναι αυτο (αλλα δεν θα χαλουσαν ευκολα; ) τοτε για μας δεν κανει

----------


## μπαντης

το πιο οικονομικο,ζεστο,ομορφο και ασφαλες νομιζω ειναι το ξυλο,απλα θελει σωστη επεξεργασια με οικολογικο βερνικι.μην ξεχνατε οτι τα παιχνιδια στους παιδικους σταθμους ειναι ξυλινα και βερνικομενα,δεν ειναι τυχαιο!!!

----------


## Καρολίνα

Για κανά καναρινι οκ.. με τα παπαγαλίνια τι κάνουμεεεεεεεε; που θα το μασουλήσουν σε χρόνο d.t.;; χεχε

----------


## μπαντης

> Για κανά καναρινι οκ.. με τα παπαγαλίνια τι κάνουμεεεεεεεε; που θα το μασουλήσουν σε χρόνο d.t.;; χεχε


απλα βαζουμε το πλεγμα απο εσωτερικα του ξυλου ωστε να μην εχει επαφη,η στο ακραιο βαζουμε γωνια απο αλουμινιο για να καλυψουμε το ξυλο.αν σε ενδιαφερη οτιδηποτε μπορω να σε βοηθησω ακομα και με φωτο,και σε υλικα οτι χρειαστης,λογω δουλειας.

----------


## birdy_num_num

Ο χαλκός σε συμπαγή (bulk) μορφή δεν είναι τοξικός, αντίθετα οι επιφάνειες του εμφανίζουν αντιβακτηριακή δράση. Για αυτό και κράμματα του χαλκού μελετώνται για οδοντιατρικά εμφυτεύματα. 

Γίνεται τοξικός όταν βρεθεί σε ατομική μορφή κατόπιν διάλυσης με οξέα  στο εσωτερικό του οργανισμού. Για αυτό δεν ενδείκνυται για μαγειρικά σκεύη όπου μπορεί να έχουμε όξινο περιβάλλον σε υψηλές θερμοκρασίες. 

Αν στις συνθήκες του κλουβιού των καναρινιών δεν έχουμε πολύ όξινα pH δεν νομίζω ότι έχει θέμα. Τώρα αν ειδικά οι παπαγάλοι μπορούν να τον ξύσουν, να καταπιούν ρινίσματα, τα οποία τα οξέα του στομάχου θα τα διαλύσουν και θα τα καταστήσουν τοξικό ατομικό χαλκό, δεν ξέρω... ίσως να έχει και πρόβλημα με τους παπαγάλους  :Confused0007: 


Καλύτερα ρωτήστε στο πρώην Φυσικοχημείας ...

----------


## Καρολίνα

> Ο χαλκός σε συμπαγή (bulk) μορφή δεν είναι τοξικός, αντίθετα οι επιφάνειες του εμφανίζουν αντιβακτηριακή δράση. Για αυτό και κράμματα του χαλκού μελετώνται για οδοντιατρικά εμφυτεύματα. 
> 
> Γίνεται τοξικός όταν βρεθεί σε ατομική μορφή κατόπιν διάλυσης με οξέα  στο εσωτερικό του οργανισμού. Για αυτό δεν ενδείκνυται για μαγειρικά σκεύη όπου μπορεί να έχουμε όξινο περιβάλλον σε υψηλές θερμοκρασίες. 
> 
> Αν στις συνθήκες του κλουβιού των καναρινιών δεν έχουμε πολύ όξινα pH δεν νομίζω ότι έχει θέμα. Τώρα αν ειδικά οι παπαγάλοι μπορούν να τον ξύσουν, να καταπιούν ρινίσματα, τα οποία τα οξέα του στομάχου θα τα διαλύσουν και θα τα καταστήσουν τοξικό ατομικό χαλκό, δεν ξέρω... ίσως να έχει και πρόβλημα με τους παπαγάλους 
> 
> 
> Καλύτερα ρωτήστε στο πρώην Φυσικοχημείας ...



Ελπιζω να την βρουμε την ακρηηηη! Απο πλευρας μου θα προσπαθησω να μαθω εντος εβδομαδος, αλλιως σιγουρα στην επομενη. Αν εχει καποιος ομως προσβαση.....το γοργον κ χαρη εχει (σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις)  :Happy: )))))

----------


## jk21

ΠΑΝΟ σε βλεπω να επιασες το συνθηματικο που πεταξα στην Καρολινα ... εχεις περασει απο το << μαγαζι >>  κατω απο τα πευκα; στο << Φυσικοχημειας >> ημουνα εγω ,αλλα σε κατι φασματογραφους .... 

Ενδιαφερον αυτο που λες ,αλλα εχουμε μαλλον προβλημα στους παπαγαλους και στα καναρινια -ιθαγενη ,οπου πηγαινει κουτσουλια (αν δεν υπαρχει υποστρωμα αλλου υλικου ) γιατι εχει οξινες ουσιες

----------


## Καρολίνα

Εμένα μ' άρεσε το "ΠΡΩΗΝ Φυσικοχημείας" χααχαχχαχααχ (κάποιος εδώ είναι ενημερωμένος καλάααααααα)  :Happy: ))))))))

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Καλύτερα ρωτήστε στο πρώην Φυσικοχημείας ...



Η στον ιδιο κ.Καραουλάνη εφ' οσον εισαι στην Θεσσ/κη.

----------


## birdy_num_num

> ΠΑΝΟ σε βλεπω να επιασες το συνθηματικο που πεταξα στην Καρολινα ... εχεις περασει απο το << μαγαζι >>  κατω απο τα πευκα; στο << Φυσικοχημειας >> ημουνα εγω ,αλλα σε κατι φασματογραφους .... 
> 
> Ενδιαφερον αυτο που λες ,αλλα εχουμε μαλλον προβλημα στους παπαγαλους και στα καναρινια -ιθαγενη ,οπου πηγαινει κουτσουλια (αν δεν υπαρχει υποστρωμα αλλου υλικου ) γιατι εχει οξινες ουσιες



Το έπιασα το συνθηματικό και είπα να το συνεχίσω ως χιούμορ!  :Happy0062:  (εσωτερικός του <<μαγαζιού>> δεν ήμουν ποτέ, αλλά έχω πολλές συνεργασίες με το μικροηλεκτρονικής και το υλικών).

Αν γυρίσουμε τώρα στα σοβαρά... Την παράμετρο κουτσουλιές δεν την είχα σκεφτεί (είναι όντως όξινες) γιατί εγώ καθαρίζω 2 φορές τη μέρα οπότε δεν προλαβαίνουν να κάνουν τίποτα. :Confused0006:  

Πάντως ο χαλκός σε εσωτερικό χώρο δεν οξειδώνεται και τόσο εύκολα. Χωρίς υγρασία και αλμύρα δεν είναι τόσο ευαίσθητος. Δες για παραδειγμα τις παλιές σωληνώσεις των υδραυλικών. Η μέσα πλευρά με τα αλάτια και τα χλώρια είναι σε κακό χάλι και η έξω δεν έχει τίποτα.

----------


## birdy_num_num

> Εμένα μ' άρεσε το "ΠΡΩΗΝ Φυσικοχημείας" χααχαχχαχααχ (κάποιος εδώ είναι ενημερωμένος καλάααααααα) ))))))))



Δε βαριέσαι... σε λίγο καιρό όλοι <<πρώην>> θα είμαστε (βλ. ΑΘΗΝΑ)! 

(sorry για το :Sign0006: . Ελπίζω αυτό το σχόλιο να μη θεωρείται πολιτικό και να αντιβαίνει στους όρους του φόρουμ)

----------

